# Clamp rack



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Old clamp rack was installed day 1 in the new shop. Nine months later it's no longer up to the job so I had to come up with something better. The sides are 42" of 1×3 rabbeted into a foot of 2×2 blocks with 1×2 cross members 23" wide. Everything was predrilled and screwed. The wheeled feet keep the rack stable yet easy movable. I've got 40 clamps on it now with room to grow.




























Questions? Comments? Insults? All are welcome.

M


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah where to put all the clamps so there half way organized is always a problem.ive got mine hanging on the wall in a few places around the shop,but im out of wall space now,so no more clamps.ive finally got enough though,that is possiible right? nice rack mark.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You always have to build as you grow. I've built and built and they say you can't have enough clamps. You can, you just gotta stop buying the wrong ones….I built one for work and they destroyed it.



























I have built many for myself..I have too many clamps


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

is that all you got jack-lol.youve got a few more than i do so yeah ive got enough too.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a nice looking clamp rack Mark. It looks a little like a tall Krenov sawhorse to me. When you want to move it around do you tilt it back and then roll it around on the wheels OR will it slide across the floor?

I wonder if you just attached something slick (e.g. UHMW plastic cutting board) to the bottom of each foot if it would slide-considering the weight of all those clamps maybe not.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Mark, I think your fix has merit, but in general you may need to think about rack #2 if you keep buying. That entire rolling triangle, square, or Hutch clamp rack is an awesome idea in my book, because you can roll that puppy right up to the table, bench, flat place, where you are about to glue something up, and there they are, ready to help you out. But none of them is capable to just keep lobbing on more clamps. After a while they implode, fail to roll, or some other method of "I QUIT."

Jack, you have some seriously nice racks there. I see several different designs. Does that mean you are still looking for the perfect rack?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> is that all you got jack-lol.youve got a few more than i do so yeah ive got enough too.
> 
> - pottz


There's a lot of varieties of clamps. One is constantly searching for new ideals and the next new clamp. I used many over the years and bought and sold many. I have a liking to the the jorgensen gear clamp and still continue to buy them. I officially have been put on disability on Dec 20th. I will no longer be In the professional game any longer. I know get to be fulltilt hobby woodworker….


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> There s a lot of varieties of clamps. One is constantly searching for new ideals and the next new clamp. I used many over the years and bought and sold many. I have a liking to the the jorgensen gear clamp and still continue to buy them. I officially have been put on disability on Dec 20th. I will no longer be In the professional game any longer. I know get to be fulltilt hobby woodworker….
> 
> - JackDuren


Great looking clamp racks. I like the assembly tables with the splayed legs. They are really sturdy. I have saw horses made in the same leg pattern and are so much better than the 2×4 variety.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sorry to hear that jack,at least you can still make some dust though.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> sorry to hear that jack,at least you can still make some dust though.
> 
> - pottz


Plenty wood and tools. Catch up on stuff around the house. Wife now calls me "House Birch" or something like that…I guess I will have a use for one of those aprons around the house… just call me Hazel… Mrs. B oh Mrs B..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ha ha yeah my wife "cant wait" for me to retire-lol.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Then you get to be one of these….


----------



## natgas (Sep 11, 2015)

I never thought I would see the words 'nice rack' on this forum!!!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Mr Ron. The table legs are *not* splayed. Look close and see they are perpendicular, the side taper makes them look splayed.

M


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Then you get to be one of these….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like im gonna work longer than i thought-lol.yikes!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Then you get to be one of these….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Rob I found your pinched sander a bit older now but a good server and a hell of a cook :<)))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Then you get to be one of these….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill bet hazel can take the rough edges off real nice :>)


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Then you get to be one of these….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Sometimes Pottz ya just gotta make your own when you ain't got no money….


----------

